

Competition, Ethics, and Add-ons - jjcr
http://ellislab.com/blog/entry/competition-ethics-and-add-ons

======
jjcr
TLDR: Pixel and Tonic a company that makes Expressionengine addons (arguable
the two most popular plugins) created it's own CMS - "Craft". This rather
annoys off Ellis Labs (makers of Expressionengine) so much that they add the
functionality of P&Ts 2 main addons to the next release of Expressionengine in
retaliation.

Although system makers (operating systems, content management systems whoever)
regularly incorporate third parties application's functionality into their
systems. I've never seen one launched with the message that it was created to
punish a third party.

~~~
nhebb
I can't say I blame them. FTA, P&T tried to announce their competitive product
at a EE conference using A/V equipment paid for by Ellis Labs. i don't know
much about EE and P&T, but if true, that was a dirtbag move on P&T's part.

Plus, Ellis Labs makes a good point here:

 _" Our customers do not have to worry whether or not Pixel & Tonic can
develop and support something as complex as a publishing platform and still
maintain the time and interest required to continue offering and supporting
add-ons for a competitor’s product. It is a sincere and realistic concern that
many of you have shared with us."_

